# Haven't been following the hacking scene for 3 years. Can the PS3, PS4, and XB1 play pirated games?



## Shine Lamont (Dec 31, 2017)

I've been so busy that I haven't kept up with all the hacking news. Can the PS3, PS4, and XB1 play pirated games yet? If so, can someone link me to the direct threads that show me how to mod them so I can play pirated games?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 31, 2017)

only ps3


----------



## Shine Lamont (Dec 31, 2017)

sergey3000 said:


> only ps3



Through burned discs or an external HDD? What's the CFW on it called?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 31, 2017)

if you have fat ps3 or ps3 slim cech 2000 you can hack your ps3 on any firmware. if you have ps3 slim cech 3000 or ps3 super slim then you out of luck.


----------



## tonyrayo (Dec 31, 2017)

So what basically people have already said... Yes, No, No... I *believe* you can burn a BD-R, but my system has been out of commission for over 18 months (I'm curious as to what fw it has) so I've never tried PS3 hacking.  I think it's agreed on that using built-in (or external... or both!) SSD/HDD is the best idea (faster loading time, no burn times + money lost when done with title, etc).


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 31, 2017)

You can't hack a PS3 on any firmware, you can however flash your PS3 from the latest 4.82 firmware, and currently only all phats and _some_ 2xxx Slims are hackable. Your 2xxx Slim requires a minimum firmware of 3.56, any higher and the current exploit won't work. Check here for your SKU model if you have a PS3 already: http://www.psdevwiki.com/ps3/SKU_Models to see if you have a hackable Slim. If you have a phat, then you're just good to go. 

You can find how to install PS3Xploit here: http://www.psx-place.com/threads/ps...tware-flash-writer-nor-dumper-released.15500/

PS3 CFW is still the same as it's been the past 5-6 years now, games can be installed to the internal HDD. 

The PS4 did have a recent kernel exploit released on 4.05 (current latest PS4 version is 4.55), however currently there's no piracy/homebrew launcher released at the moment.

The Xbox One has no publicly available exploits, however if you're interested in "homebrew" you can setup a Dev account on your Xbox One and play various emulators. You can find more info on that in the Xbox One tutorial section here.


----------



## RaptorDMG (Dec 31, 2017)

You can pirate games on a ps4 with 1.76


----------



## Shine Lamont (Dec 31, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> You can't hack a PS3 on any firmware, you can however flash your PS3 from the latest 4.82 firmware, and currently only all phats and _some_ 2xxx Slims are hackable. Your 2xxx Slim requires a minimum firmware of 3.56, any higher and the current exploit won't work. Check here for your SKU model if you have a PS3 already: http://www.psdevwiki.com/ps3/SKU_Models to see if you have a hackable Slim. If you have a phat, then you're just good to go.
> 
> You can find how to install PS3Xploit here: http://www.psx-place.com/threads/ps...tware-flash-writer-nor-dumper-released.15500/
> 
> ...



How's the Switch so far? Can pirated games be played on it yet?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 31, 2017)

No. There's a homebrew launcher coming for 3.0, but we have no info on piracy at the moment.


----------



## Shine Lamont (Dec 31, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> You can't hack a PS3 on any firmware, you can however flash your PS3 from the latest 4.82 firmware, and currently only all phats and _some_ 2xxx Slims are hackable. Your 2xxx Slim requires a minimum firmware of 3.56, any higher and the current exploit won't work. Check here for your SKU model if you have a PS3 already: http://www.psdevwiki.com/ps3/SKU_Models to see if you have a hackable Slim. If you have a phat, then you're just good to go.
> 
> You can find how to install PS3Xploit here: http://www.psx-place.com/threads/ps...tware-flash-writer-nor-dumper-released.15500/
> 
> ...



Happy to report I have a hackable Slim sitting in my closet. Basically I have to update it to the latest official firmware and then follow the steps in the PS3Xploit link you gave me right?

So then after I complete these steps I will be on 4.82 CFW? Is there a link that shows me how to install Multiman and everything else? Basically a tutorial what to do after installing 4.82 CFW


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 31, 2017)

Correct, you would follow the instructions for PS3Xploit, that will allow you to install whatever CFW you want. 

And yes, you can just follow the general advise of that particular thread. I don't have any Youtube link, but you should be able to find them easily enough by just googling "PS3Xploit Install guide". 

Also, please don't link/name Warez sites. It's against the rules here. I've already edited your post for you.


----------



## Shine Lamont (Jan 1, 2018)

Do all PS3 games regardless of region work with Multiman? Or is there a compatibility list?


----------



## toptenmaterial (Jan 1, 2018)

What about Wii U?


----------



## Shine Lamont (Jan 2, 2018)

Shine Lamont said:


> Do all PS3 games regardless of region work with Multiman? Or is there a compatibility list?



Can someone answer this?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm not aware of any game incompatible with Multiman, and the PS3 is region free (except for one whole game), but Multiman will play games of any region on any region account.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 2, 2018)

PS3 is region free yes.
Some games won't work on the internal drive and need an external drive.
Very few need a BD disc in the drive.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jan 11, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Your 2xxx Slim requires a minimum firmware of 3.56, any higher and the current exploit won't work.


Is it 3.56 and higher or 3.56 and lower? This sentence is contradictory (unless you mean 3.56 is the only firmware you can do it on).


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 11, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> Is it 3.56 and higher or 3.56 and lower? This sentence is contradictory (unless you mean 3.56 is the only firmware you can do it on).


The sentence isn't contradictory, the comma there implies two separate, but related statements.

"Your Slim requires a minimum firmware of 3.56": Minimum firmware refers to the lowest firmware version your PS3 can downgrade to (which is basically the lowest firmware your PS3 was manufactured with). 3.56 is the "highest" minimum firmware revision you can have where the exploit works. The "or lower" part is implied in this case, since a PS3 with a minimum firmware of 1.xx can obviously have 3.56 installed on it. 

"Any higher and the current exploit won't work.": If your PS3's minimum firmware downgradeable to is above 3.56, say 3.60+, you cannot use the exploit. This implies that 3.56, or lower, is supported.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh ok so by minimum firmware you mean like 2DS XLs can't be on less than 11.4 and 2DSs can't be on less than 6.0. Gotcha. Had to read your post about three times to understand :-p


----------



## Tomy Sakazaki (Jan 12, 2018)

toptenmaterial said:


> What about Wii U?


I dunno if you are serious, but yes, it can be hacked, quite easily too: https://wiiu.guide/


----------



## toptenmaterial (Jan 12, 2018)

Tomy Sakazaki said:


> I dunno if you are serious, but yes, it can be hacked, quite easily too: https://wiiu.guide/


I was serious, thanks for the link. I'm not too active or tech savvy with this stuff.


----------

